# Royal python heat ????



## reptilestar101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello 

what's the best heat for a royal python in a wooden tank ???? also what would i need ????

any help would be much appreciated 

oh and what temperatures should I be looking for ??


Thanks


----------



## reptilestar101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Any help at all ????:flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a Royal so have done some research. Use a heat mat (on a stat) in the viv. I don't think they need any extra heat from above as they need bottom heat to be able to digest their food. Temps i think from what i've found out on here should be warm end 29-32 degrees C (sorry don't work in Fahrenheit) & cool end should be 22-24 degrees C.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Go for a ceramic heat bulb. You will need a bulb guard to place around it (attaching to the viv ceiling) which will prevent the snake from being able to burn itself on the bulb.

A pulse proportionate thermostat is a necessary...this is the only way you'll be able to regulate and control the temperature of the ceramic, and thus, the viv.

You _could_ use a heat mat linked to a mat stat...but to be honest, something more heavily bodied such as a royal could easily saturate the terminal block of an internal heat mat when it urinates. I've personally had an electric shock from a mat...it's not nice.

A ceramic heater will be perfectly fine on its own...and easily heat a viv. Heat mats, on the other hand, only heat what they come into contact with. So they don't heat the air...and therefore don't create an ambient air temperature. In my opinion...heat mats are only good for under tubs or inside polyboxes for incubators.

Snakes do NOT need belly heat in order to digest their food...this is leopard gecko thinking!

The temps for a royal want to be 90-92F in the hot end and a 10F drop across the viv.

What size is your viv, and are you getting an adult royal?

Whatever you do...ensure you have the viv set up and running for a good week before you get your snake.


----------



## reptilestar101 (Aug 15, 2008)

pied pythons said:


> Go for a ceramic heat bulb. You will need a bulb guard to place around it (attaching to the viv ceiling) which will prevent the snake from being able to burn itself on the bulb.
> 
> A pulse proportionate thermostat is a necessary...this is the only way you'll be able to regulate and control the temperature of the ceramic, and thus, the viv.
> 
> ...



thanks i already have him and he was in a rub but i just got him a new um... i think its 2ft my 3ft viv i'm not sure exactly at this moment what it is . Do ceramic heaters let out light ?? because i would like to see the tank and him . Also do you know any web sites that sell all the things i need or is there any already in a pack ??


----------



## Ranegrafix (Oct 23, 2008)

A heat mat connected to a thermostat would probably be best as it will heat the viv and make a warm spot for them to go when they have to digest food.


----------



## Ranegrafix (Oct 23, 2008)

from this website: Ark Reptiles - ROYAL PYTHON CARE SHEET

"*Heat:* An ambient temperature of between 82-85 F should be achieved with a ‘hot-spot’ of between 88-92 F. Ideally a night time temperature drop of about 4-6 F should be provided although this is not totally necessary. If kept in a tub heat is ideally provided by a heat mat at one end of the tub (to allow for a temperature gradient) *connected to a thermostat. *The thermostats sensor is best placed just above the surface where the hot-spot is to be located and the temperature set to that temperature. Ideally a thermometer should be placed in the cool end to ensure that the ambient temperature is not too warm.
If kept in a vivarium we recommend the use of ceramic heat bulbs, again connected to a thermostat as above. Each ceramic heat bulb should be covered with a guard to prevent the snake burning itself on the bulb."


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

reptilestar101 said:


> thanks i already have him and he was in a rub but i just got him a new um... i think its 2ft my 3ft viv i'm not sure exactly at this moment what it is . Do ceramic heaters let out light ?? because i would like to see the tank and him . Also do you know any web sites that sell all the things i need or is there any already in a pack ??


No ceramics don't give out any light...which makes them more energy efficient really.

You may wish to see the royal...but they don't need additional lighting and the window in the room will provide enough natural daylight for you to see in.

Bear in mind though - there won't be much to see. Royals spend 90% of their time hiding away. If they don't...it's generally not a good sign.

A light in the viv will only stress the snake out. If you must have a light...go for a red heat bulb...it will be the least stressful.

This should be used in place of a ceramic though...and connected to a dimming thermostat - otherwise you'll have a light show.

You asked about the temps...what temps are you keeping her at in the RUB?

How old is the royal roughly? If she's still fairly small, and used to a RUB, it would be best keeping her in there for now. : victory:


----------



## reptilestar101 (Aug 15, 2008)

oh OK thanks .....I just wasn't to sure about it because it was a wooden viv 
:2thumb:


----------

